# Schwinn Manta Ray on Ebay



## Mark Mattei (Jan 9, 2020)

*Schwinn Manta Ray*









						Schwinn Manta Ray Original paint & seat, speedo headlight springer disc drum   | eBay
					

Schwinn Manta Ray. Weekends - 10-6pm. Chicago, IL 60614.



					rover.ebay.com
				




Follow the ebay link for more info and photos.

This is my item. Anybody looking to buy this bike outside of ebay will save 10%. PM me if interested, or call or text me at 773-608-9004.

Thanks for looking,
Mark


----------



## Jpcdds (Jan 11, 2020)

I’m assuming the rear tire/frame and seat are original Manta and the front tire/handle bars etc are from a Krate? Thx


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jan 11, 2020)

Not exactly, the front tire and rim are 20 inch, a Krate uses a 16 inch front wheel. I had fun building this one, wanted to make an adult sized Krate.


----------

